# Your Bunny's Favorite Toys!



## CookieNCream

I searched for this, but couldn't find it. So I'm starting a photo phile!



What are your rabbit(s)' favorite toys? Post pictures! With the bunnyif possible. Creative ideas are welcome, and sold ones, too- so I couldlook into getting some for CnC


----------



## missyscove

Timmy and his slinkey in his fiddlesticks tunnel









Both of them with their huge piece of paper


----------



## CookieNCream

That's so cute!!! 

I've seen that tunnel in many other pictures. Perhaps I should take out the cracker box and toss in that tunnel


----------



## missyscove

Something else they like, but I don't have apicture of is the long 12 packs of soda, the boxes. I takeoff both ends to make a tunnel. Yours are likely young enoughto fit through it too. It's a bit tight for my buns.


----------



## CookieNCream

i actually just got them one of those caprisunboxes; long ones, you know? I opened both sides and made a tunnel; theyfit perfectly! 

But then again, Cream likes to walk ON it rather than THROUGH it...hahaha


----------



## Butterfinger

Aww, I wish I could contribute, but Butter doesn't like toys :?
Crazy rabbit. 
I always think it's so cute when bunnies play with toys, though~ My olddutch girls used to. I'll definitely keep an eye on this thread.....


----------



## naturestee

Dear lord somebody wants pics of rabbits with toys...

Somebody stop me before I post too many! My rabbits love toys and I love to take pictures of them.

BTW, have you checked out the Bunny 101 Toy thread?
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12433&amp;forum_id=17

Loki (dutch) and Sprite (dwarf hotot) with their huge jingle bell balls from Petco.









Little jingle bell toys are fun too.





Mocha beating up her Nut Knot Nibbler.





And in a wicker basket.





Fey with a toilet paper tube stuffed with hay.





Fey in the cat tunnel.





Box toys are always fun... 









So are hanging toys. I make my own.









Can't forget grass mats! I made a tunnel with this one.





Ok, I'm done now. I swear!


----------



## CookieNCream

naturestee, those are some amazing stuff!!!

although busy right now, later when i have time i'm going to steal yourideas and make lots of fun toys!! :colors:Teehee


----------



## CookieNCream

btw, i am now officially in love with Mocha :inlove:


----------



## shye

:jumpforjoy:Yah!! I love toy toy pics!!! Oh and how I want a dwarf hoto!!! 

Well, Nuggles loves her stuffed toys! she has 2 favorite teddy bears,one pink snoring pig, a white bunny, purple bunny, her winnie the pooslrg and small, her princess tent, and her bed. 

this is Nuggles falling asleep on her bed while talking to Nibbles on the other side of the cage


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Millie's favourite toy is probably either her digging box 






or any paper bags






or her tunnelonder:






Ruby's favourite toy is probably her towel, she loves to dig at it then fall asleep on it!






They are also both obsessed with their little cardboard boxes which I fill with hay, they like to play 'trains' in them.


----------



## shye

Nuggles with lrg Poo and Tigger

Her favorite blanket and pillow, little poo bear(her first toy)


----------



## shye




----------



## shye

She took over on the cat toy:?


----------



## shye

Her purple bunny sings here comes peter cotton tail


----------



## CookieNCream

Bunnys_rule63* wrote: *


> They are also both obsessed with their little cardboard boxes which I fill with hay, they like to play 'trains' in them.




OH MY GOD!!! &gt;.&lt; That's sooooo cute 

And Shye, I love the picture with Tigger+Pooh...it looks like yourbunny's actually having a get together with them! :bunnydance:


----------



## shye

princess tent!


----------



## shye

OH!!!!! Millie and Ruby!!!!!:inlove:

Nibbles and friends


----------



## shye

Nibbles loves her bed also


----------



## shye

Nibbles with her lrg yellow bunny heading for princess tent


----------



## shye

Hoppidy doesnt go anywere with out his best buddy! Mr. Green elephant


----------



## CookieNCream

Wow, your bunnies have some really nice beds/dolls/toys! Even I don't have nice things like that. Hahahaha lucky bunnies!


----------



## shye

thanks! And guess what?.... I donthave nice things like that either! LOL I had to get rid of most myfurniture to make room for them!:?But they are worth it!

Shye


----------



## CookieNCream

Hahaha rabbits rule!!! =)


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

Right now Umbra is just in love with Garfield...


----------



## kellyjade

I found an old video of Apollo bossing around some of her toys.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNKHrR3dd-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNKHrR3dd-w[/ame]


----------



## Micio

Here's Rocky and his favorite toy!


----------



## kaneki28




----------



## Bun~Bun

I all of a sudden lost my Digital Camera, so I can only show you the type of toys they like and not them playing whith them.

The Flip N' Toss is Bun-Bun's favorite.






And they both love the Nature Ball.





And they love to tear up toilet paper towel rolls.







And they love their "stress relievers" stuffed bunny rabbits. Not onlyto "relieve stress" - to cuddle and sleep whith as well!! (Cocoa onlycuddles whith his.)





There real ones is Bun's fat cotton tail rabbit, and Cocoa's white bunny in a tutu.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

My rabbit Binky has a dogs toy


----------



## TinysMom

I just made the mistake of handing out about 40 of these in the rabbitry (the garage bunnies have these already)....

The rabbitry is very near my desk - now they can "ring for supper" when they're bored.






I got them off Ebay - package of 24 for like $7 plus shipping.


Peg


----------



## naturestee

You're in trouble now! Loki likes tothrow all of his toys around while I'm getting his veggiesready. I can't imagine that with all your rabbits!:shock:


----------



## CookieNCream

*TinysMom wrote:*


> I just made the mistake of handing out about 40 of these inthe rabbitry (the garage bunnies have these already)....
> 
> The rabbitry is very near my desk - now they can "ring for supper" when they're bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got them off Ebay - package of 24 for like $7 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> Peg




hahaha "ring for supper":laugh:!!!!!


----------



## Linz_1987

Wow! they will be ringing in your ears all day! Let alone super time 

My bunnies arent a lover of toys But if anything gets in their way, they pick it up and chuck it.


----------



## Bun~Bun

Bun-Bun playing whith his Flip N' Toss:
















Cocoa disn't feel like moving around. He just whanted to sleep in his basket.
I whish this place would allow copying and pasting - it's difficult and messy writing down all of the links.


----------



## KimandCocoa

Here is Cocoa poking his head out of his favorite box. And yes, he did make that hole by himself!!!


----------



## CookieNCream

*KimandCocoa wrote:*


> Here is Cocoa poking his head out of his favoritebox. And yes, he did make that hole by himself!!!





> that's awesome!


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Hazel's favorite toys: paper and baskets.


----------



## Sweets

Sweets's favourite toy is his treat ball! He rolls it around for ages.


----------



## butsy

to cute ! butsy hates toys. she puts them in her water bowl .


----------



## Serenity73

What a gourgeous bunny!


----------



## KieraKittie

I actually just made a video for homemade bunny toys for a friend who was asking what I gave my buns to play with. Not a whole lot to it hehe

((Watching it on the forums cuts the text boxes in half, best viewed on youtube page))

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/V4MyeBRRQnk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931

I love all of the great ideas on this post. I now have a list of things to buy and collect for my rabbits to play with.


----------



## danniela_h

she loves seagrass little carpets!


----------



## danniela_h

...or this one


----------



## Alee C.

Unfortunately Honey doesn't really like rabbit toys, i bought her the nut knot nibbler and she wont play with it, I've also tried some flip n toss toys and she don't like them either. She does love chewing on sticks, and cardboard boxes. 

Her fave toys is my cat dakota: 





And her other fave toys is this plush lop bunny I got for her. She sleeps with it, and grooms it. One day I looked and she was sleeping with it, I did not position her this way, somehow she snuggles up right close to it.


----------



## patches2593

*BinkyRabbit33 wrote: *


> My rabbit Binky has a dogs toy


what kind of rabbit is this? ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## ukcarolm

Wow what wonderful ideas here, mine both love the food balls I make them with cardboard tubes, I'll try and take some photos of them and other toys they have and then upload them to here.


----------



## silversky2668

Honey loves a good box of dirt to dig in every once in awhile:






And his box:


----------

